# Need CA PE Experience Wording Suggestion



## water person (May 7, 2019)

Hello, I finally have enough years of experience to start submitting my PE Application! Yay! However I am stuck. I'm unsure of how to phrase my previous 1 year of experience during my time in a consulting firm. I didn't do design, but I was part of project management. Will this not count as experience towards my PE application? I'm not sure what "key words" I should be using. How specific should I be in the "decisions made" section? Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 12, 2019)

Following while sitting in my hopefulness of positive results this week.


----------



## EngrPaper (May 13, 2019)

Well first, what was your experience?  Can't help on phrasing if we don't know what you did.


----------



## water person (May 16, 2019)

EngrPaper said:


> Well first, what was your experience?  Can't help on phrasing if we don't know what you did.


Whoops. Thanks for responding. 

At my previous job, I was more of a project engineer and worked under a resident engineer. I wrote a lot of change orders. I did a cost estimate for a change order once, but it was more of a change of the contractor's work hours. I did a preliminary field inspection a few times before a project went out for bid. I reviewed a few submittals on the last few days with the company.

I was in project management, and some of the projects I worked in were electrical and civil related.

It feels like it isn't much, but I also don't want to wait another year before applying to sit in the seismic and survey exam.


----------



## water person (May 16, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> Following while sitting in my hopefulness of positive results this week.


Congrats on passing your PE?!


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 16, 2019)

water person said:


> Congrats on passing your PE?!


Thanks!


----------



## Stardust (May 17, 2019)

water person said:


> Hello, I finally have enough years of experience to start submitting my PE Application! Yay! However I am stuck. I'm unsure of how to phrase my previous 1 year of experience during my time in a consulting firm. I didn't do design, but I was part of project management. Will this not count as experience towards my PE application? I'm not sure what "key words" I should be using. How specific should I be in the "decisions made" section? Thank you for any suggestions.


For me I used a lot of "design" and "making decisions", which worked out


----------



## EngrPaper (May 17, 2019)

Project scope determinations and proposal evaluations fall under "engineering" work. 

I would emphasize your work under this resident engineer and your relationship there.  Also, emphasize the detail oriented nature of these projects and how you evaluated the project itself and the cost of each item.  Perhaps you found ways to save money by selecting or recommending comparable parts from other vendors?

The field inspections are a big thing - definitely bring out details there.


----------



## 4given (Jul 12, 2019)

I am in the same boat, filling out the PE Engagement form in CA.  I found this on another thread and to be really helpful:

Task: Grading of slope for erosion control

Level of Responcibility: Engineer on site

Engineering decisions made: oversaw work by surveyor and excavators to insure grades, slopes and fill material met stamped engineering drawings.

Project: Alpha Corp Drainage Realignment

Task: Prepare Design Drawings for Runoff Culvert

Level of Responcibility: Design Engineer working undersupervison of Registered Engineer

Engineering decision made: Provided with run off estimates working with supervising engineer estimated pipe size, type of material, slope. Prepared draft drawing of culvert.

Project: Beta parking lot runoff control

the task is like the overall project task, engineering decisions made are where you applied engineering to complete the task (under supervision). it is necessary to review what is considered engineering and use the correct wording, remember the supervising engineer will be signing this confirming the work.


----------

